# cannot connect to game server



## lakeboji (May 10, 2001)

I have XP operating system, and have cable internet access. I have been playing bridge on msn Zone for over a year with this system. A few days ago, the Zone made some changes, and I have not been able to connect to the game server since.

I get a message that says " not able to connect to the game server...the target machine isn't allowing it"...or something to that effect. 

I do use a pop-up stopper, but was using that before and it didn't cause a problem., nor did the firewall. 

Obviously something has changed, but I cannot figure out what.

Help please.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try this link from Microsoft . Also make sure you have the up to date Java VM installed (currently Java 2)


----------



## lakeboji (May 10, 2001)

I had already tried everything on the Microsoft page...Microsoft Knowledge Base article 236846...and nothing helped.

I must have a setting on my computer that for some reason has decided to block my access to the game server, because the error message says that the target machine, which I think is mine, is not allowing a connection to the server.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Is the problem the same with any other game on Zone.com?
Youmight want to try a different site like www.pogo.com to see if it's your machine that is causing the problem


----------



## lakeboji (May 10, 2001)

It seems to be any game on the Zone...I tried hearts, and got the same message...that the target machine actively refused connection to the game server.

I was able to connect and play on pogo...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well, i'm playing Jepardy right now... so it must be some setting you have on your machine. Check the internet security to see if it was changed


----------



## lakeboji (May 10, 2001)

The security level is set at medium...where it has always been


----------



## smad (Oct 9, 2003)

try turning off your firewall and try and see if it helps


----------



## lakeboji (May 10, 2001)

I had previously turned off my internal XP firewall...months ago. Somehow, it was back on...???. Anyway, after disabling that, I was able to connect. 

Thanks for the help these past few days!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm suprised that the XP Firewall was the culprit... In anycase, you might want to get a 3rd party firewall program, since it will help you prevent hackers accessing your machine...

Good luck for the future of online gaming!


----------



## lakeboji (May 10, 2001)

I do have Zone Alarm, and had checked that one to be sure I had given permission to access the site...I was also surprised that it was the internal firewall since I had previously disabled it.
Anyway, I hope all is well now.

Again, thanks. I do appreciate this site and have used it many times!


----------

